# Luer locks & insulin mousse!



## Twitchy (Sep 15, 2010)

Just thought I'd share this one, in case it helps someone!!

When I did my pump training session, the nurse mentioned tightening up the luer lock connection to the pump adapter using the battery key.... being the way I am, I read the manual cover to cover when I got home and it said "only ever tighten the luer lock by hand - do *not* use the battery key"...  So of course, next few changes I religiously hand tightened...

Anyway, after the next few changes I started to notice I was pumping insulin mousse!  (& ouch - sore cannula sites!).  Initially I assumed this was due to poorly drawing the insulin in somehow due to the stress I was under when changing sets (baby in hospital with a meningitis scare) but it turns out my hands just aren't as strong as I thought they were!  I did the last change using the key to gently tweak it & hey presto - we're pumping insulin again! 

Now I'm not advocating ignoring the manual... just ruefully pointing out that not all 'hand tights' are equal doh!  Just got to make sure I don't end up cracking the luer lock next time being over zealous now lol!

Ho hum...


----------



## rossoneri (Sep 15, 2010)

So does the manual say only use the battery key to untighten the luer lock?  Otherwise why would Roche design the battery key to fit the lock?

Hmm I must say that my experience with technical manuals has somewhat reduced my faith in the reliability of their advice.  This is especially the case when the manual has been translated from another language, which is probably the case with the Accu Chek manual given that Roche are a Swiss company.  Mind you the manuals originally written by American geeks are probably the most difficult to understand.


----------



## Twitchy (Sep 16, 2010)

Yep - the manual just says that the notch on the battery key which fits the luer lock can be used to get it undone if it's too tight to loosen by hand! Doh...


----------



## tracey w (Sep 16, 2010)

Twitchy said:


> Yep - the manual just says that the notch on the battery key which fits the luer lock can be used to get it undone if it's too tight to loosen by hand! Doh...



Oh, i didnt even know the key fitted the leur lock? Is it just certain pumps?  Ive never had any problems just tightening the lock by hand though.


----------



## rossoneri (Sep 17, 2010)

tracey w said:


> Oh, i didnt even know the key fitted the leur lock? Is it just certain pumps?  Ive never had any problems just tightening the lock by hand though.


I do not know about the other pumps but it definitely does for the Accu Chek Combo, which is what I think all of us discussing this are using.  It is the indented circle on what is the handle for when you are using it to unscrew the battery lock.  I have never used it myself for the luer lock, in fact rather ironically the only reason I know about it was that the Roche rep showed me the option when she fitted the luer lock when walking me through the use of the pump as part of my getting started morning.


----------



## tracey w (Sep 17, 2010)

rossoneri said:


> I do not know about the other pumps but it definitely does for the Accu Chek Combo, which is what I think all of us discussing this are using.  It is the indented circle on what is the handle for when you are using it to unscrew the battery lock.  I have never used it myself for the luer lock, in fact rather ironically the only reason I know about it was that the Roche rep showed me the option when she fitted the luer lock when walking me through the use of the pump as part of my getting started morning.



Well I never  I know the bit you mean, will remember that should i ever need it


----------



## rossoneri (Sep 17, 2010)

Hmm on second thoughts I think it is actually the indent on the side of the battery key that you use ... like I said I have not used it myself and I am also not currently due a cartridge change to check it out with.    Maybe Twitchy can confim it, having recent done it for real?


----------



## bex123 (Sep 17, 2010)

ok new pumper here , im confused , what is a luer lock? , i assume u have the same pump as me (spirit combo) sorry just intreagued as to what it is


----------



## rossoneri (Sep 17, 2010)

bex123 said:


> ok new pumper here , im confused , what is a luer lock? , i assume u have the same pump as me (spirit combo) sorry just intreagued as to what it is


It is the rubber ring on the pump through which the tube line attaches to the top of the cartridge ... or at least that is what I have interpreted it as being!


----------



## tracey w (Sep 18, 2010)

rossoneri said:


> It is the rubber ring on the pump through which the tube line attaches to the top of the cartridge ... or at least that is what I have interpreted it as being!



Ok i thought the leur lock, is the bit that you twist and lock at the end of the infusion set, the bit that clicks into the rubber ring, not the rubber ring? 

When I changed my set last night I decided I could not see how the battery key can tighten this as it is attached to the insulin reservoir, you can only click this by hand?


----------



## bex123 (Sep 18, 2010)

lol confusion , google is my friend im feeling lucky lol


----------



## rossoneri (Sep 18, 2010)

LOL.  I think Tracey is correct, it does look a better fit.  In my defence it was a long time ago since I had that demo from the Roche rep.


----------

